# need help with a atv & side by side question



## EXCAVATIONLAND (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey guys im new at this. i just bought a 2008 yamaha rhino with a plow & spreader and a 2008 kawasaki bruite force 750 with salter and plow i live in philadelphia pa, center city and was wondering what should i charge for plowing driveways with an atv and side by side will cost. thanks for the help


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

To answer your questions, were going to need some pics of these things.


----------



## EXCAVATIONLAND (Feb 11, 2010)

how do i put a picture on here im not used to using plowsite like i said im new at this


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

these guys are pic *****s no pics no help hahaha,

go to photobucket open acct upload pics,voila

pic *****s get theyre fix and you get yours lol,






































seriously dude wheres the pics, 

see if ya can mail them to someone, sublime is cool andso is eatmytailpipes, he's a real pic *****, lmao he can help ya hahaha


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

it's hard to price plowing. I base it off of time and get $90hr. For a atv with plow and snow blower.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Iplowsno is right! Eatmytailpipes is the #1 pic ***** on Plowsite :laughing:


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

(i am putting them in car sizes) okay for a like 1 dodge ram 3500 mega cab with a boss plow and salt dog speader (my size driveyway) on one side and 2 small cars on the other i would charge 15 if they were older people and a light snow and 20 if they were older and a heavy snow. if they were younger 20 for a light and 25 for a heavy.... for a drive way the size of like 2 dodge ram 3500 mega cab with a boss plow and salt dog speader and smaller cars on the other side.. i charge for older people 25 light snow and 30 heavy and for young people 30 light snow and 35 for havey snow....... you can just do a math problem..for example

how long it will take you+ gas used and gas price+ atv and plow wear+salt= ??????

i havent gone over $60 bucks for the drive ways i do and i do a long drive way like 7 dodge ram 3500 mega cab with a boss plow and salt dog speader then meets another drive way that is like 3 dodge ram 3500 mega cab with a boss plow and salt dog speader and that all = 60 bucks


hoped i helped!!!!


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

or you can just load them onto your desktop then click manage somthing..cant remember then choose file click file then upload wait for it to upload then post the pic/pics


----------

